# The Snail Joke



## driht (Oct 17, 2008)

There's this guy that goes to his front door to pick up his newspaper. He opens the door, bends down to pick it up, and notices that there is a small snail sitting next to the newspaper, just as peaceful as can be. The guy, suddenly overcome with a mean streak, picks up the snail, and hurls him into the street. 

2 Years Later

There's a knock at that same guy's door. He goes to the door, opens it, looks around. No one is there, he closes the door. Seconds later, there's another knock. He opens the door, looks down and there's the snail. The snail looks up at him, and says "Hey! What the hell was that all about?"


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

damn! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

:lol::lol::lol:

Good one!

I know some people who operate with the same kind of process.


----------

